# BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

I have seen that the BBM Rado' has made the cover of Eurotuner and is featured and is mentioned with the name "Blowzilla",and for months now I have been asking these Corrado guys that WORSHIP this car especially REPOMAN what are the performance figures,1/4 mile time and trap,and or hp figures and everybody gets so defensive and say "1/4 mile does'nt mean anything to us" and "it excels in other disciplines"







,and "it'll beat your car,I'll bet my left nut on it",and they claim this with NO performance figures on this car.Hell I figure if it is going to be on the cover of a mag and touted as a Uber-Rado should'nt it have SOME #'s to back it up??They are trying to tell people that Lysholm is better than turbo and sell kits and get on covers of mags but will not race it.Is'nt that odd??Corrado guys sure are in denial and hate making themselves accountable with real world #'s.


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (Holy Piston)*

iirc eurotuner said bbms 16v car made right around 250 whp with the large lysholm TEC engine management awic and forged internals...seems kinda low considering others have made alot more power with stock motored turbo 8v`s


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

Yes, you would think that there would have been some #'s posted here.
The 16V engine was running a lower boost 17lb pulley... the GP event was held at Willow Springs 115 degree weather. Not a good idea to run high boost on a road course in this heat. Unfortunately we were unable to tune the car at higher boost levels due to an oil pump failure. The 1.8 SC 20V makes really good power right now, whoever at this time we are in the process tuning it for next years events. The engine build was very fresh at the time of this magazine shoot. Be patient, you guys will see #’s in the near future.
Happy Holidays!
John Betz
BBM


----------



## GTibunny16v (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (Holy Piston)*

I wanna see some #'s. Lysholms are very expensive, loud and from what Ive seen dont put out impressive #'s on dub motors. 

The lysholm on my friends Dodge SS/T pickup kicks ass though. Nothing like 8psi on a 360ci V8 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (GTibunny16v)*

I think the Lysholm is great for big displacement motors,but for serious hp on a small 4 banger a turbo IMO is the only way to go,and once I see #'s then I can see what the Lysholm can really do on a dub motor.I read that they put 15-20k into that car,so I just want to see what it can do,put it on the strip and give us some real world acceleration #'s,the BBM car is gutted out with race seats,and I am running full leather interior and I 1/4 mile my car,so I just can't understand why nobody took it down to the local strip and ran it.REPOMAN is so pissed that I am publicly asking for performance figures that he claims he will smoke me with his Lysholm and so will the BBM car,well lets see it.REPOMAN has hit [email protected] one time with a 1.8 60 ft.(which I always admitted was great for a SC 4 banger)but the 1.8 tells you he got a good run


----------



## mattstacks (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (Holy Piston)*

I love it, always in some shi t arent you? 
Yea, when I read that article I was trying to find the numbers and never came across them.
I thought that to be pretty silly. 
Good looking car though.


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (mattstacks)*

Yeah,its the VWVORTEX"full body Corrado challenge!",I don't care what a Lysholm Rabbit will run,I do want to know what a Lysholm "Uber Rado" will run.Out of all the Corrados here,SEM's is the fastest at 11.7,then the Puerto Rico 16V at 12.6,and I am coming in a slow 3rd @13.1. I saw pictures of the "UPS Corrado" but no 1/4 mile on that car,so







Corrado guys are'nt as hardcore into performance(purple-pill and Nate R.excluded of course)but I know some want a faster car and with so many guys telling them Lyholm is better than turbo,let the truth come out.Maybe Lysholm is better in stop&go traffic,but for racing EVo 8's and STI's I don't think a Lysholm will get you far on a 4 banger Rado.


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (Holy Piston)*

Oh SNAP you said the "other H word" I can feel the hate coming already!! You'll like what were working on,we're making a lot of progress and I don't think the momentum is gonna stop till it's finished.I have all the parts I need,but more importantly a good crew and an excelent place to work out of now.
BTW I fully agree on people dodging 1/4mi times,they can be "not into it" as much as they want,but it's still an excellent base for someone on one side of the country to compare their car to someone elses.Many people are just afraid of the truth,think about it,it's got to hurt to have one of the best looking cars ever made but in the back of your head you know those 6cyl minivans give youa run for your money.Sometimes it's easier to ignore it.


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (Hardcore VW)*

Just wanted to add,I never saw the article or the car in question,I'm speaking of the "general" public and VW aftermarket.The public "doubts" and the aftermarket is very reluctant to help.Whens the last time you saw ANY VW aftermarket company sponsor a drag racer?


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (Hardcore VW)*

WERD,if you read any "legitimate car mag" hey publish 1/4 mile time and trap as a indicator of REAL WORLD performance,even minivans,SUV's,Ferari Enzo,etc. Most guys say "it isn't built for 1/4 mile like your car",I laugh cuz my car is a total street car,nothing gutted,I am not a 1/4 mile racer,I just go down to see what my car can do and smoke a few street cars that think they will easily waste my little VW,surprise!!







I am pissing off WRX,STI,350Z,G35,S2000,Camaro,and Lysholm Corrado owners with my little VW







Good luck on yur poject Hardcore!!!


----------



## vfarren (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (Hardcore VW)*

Does NGP count?


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (vfarren)*

Did they build a Corrado turbo?or Lysholm?NGP builds nice cars though.


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (vfarren)*

>>Does NGP count?<<
Yeah I suppose they do since they help out Kevin now but their more of a parts supplier than an aftermarket co.I was speaking more of Neuspeed,TechTonics,Autotech etc. or companies that actually manufacture aftermarket parts.
EIP comes to mind,they've helped out more than a handful of racers and they manufacture some stuff.But as a whole,it's pretty unheard of for any VW aftermarket companies to help out any racers.Sure some here and there might say "we'll give you a 10% discount" but that's as insulting as it is funny.


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (Holy Piston)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holy Piston* »_Did they build a Corrado turbo?or Lysholm?NGP builds nice cars though.

No,they're sponsoring Kevin Black's Orange Crush now.


----------



## GTRTim (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (Holy Piston)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holy Piston* »_Yeah,its the VWVORTEX"full body Corrado challenge!",I don't care what a Lysholm Rabbit will run,I do want to know what a Lysholm "Uber Rado" will run.Out of all the Corrados here,SEM's is the fastest at 11.7,then the Puerto Rico 16V at 12.6,and I am coming in a slow 3rd @13.1. I saw pictures of the "UPS Corrado" but no 1/4 mile on that car,so







Corrado guys are'nt as hardcore into performance(purple-pill and Nate R.excluded of course)but I know some want a faster car and with so many guys telling them Lyholm is better than turbo,let the truth come out.Maybe Lysholm is better in stop&go traffic,but for racing EVo 8's and STI's I don't think a Lysholm will get you far on a 4 banger Rado. 

Can't forget about Rolo's Turbo VR6 Rado - 10.38 @ 145 and Bill Schimmel is his Street Corrado - 11.1 @ 135mph...


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (GTRTim)*

Sorry about that,I thought Rolos car was a race car,and I did'nt mention Schimmels because it does not need saying that his is the KING of street Rados!I think he sold/retired it so I am just talking abut the cars that are on the Tex.Trust me Schimmel IS recognized!!


----------



## 00ZERO (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (Holy Piston)*

i was going to sc my 16v but you are right turbos are better for out lower output 4 cylanders because when you start with low power and you have a supercahrger that can use up to about 65 - 50 hp just to drive it at full speed your are losing more power to the sc than you could be makong over stock.
take for example the 250whp on the bb raddo 
250 * 1.15 + 55 = 342 at the crank that is a lot of power to be losing and a lot of extra ware on the engine imo.
-jonathan


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (Hardcore VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hardcore VW* »_Just wanted to add,I never saw the article or the car in question,I'm speaking of the "general" public and VW aftermarket.The public "doubts" and the aftermarket is very reluctant to help.Whens the last time you saw ANY VW aftermarket company sponsor a drag racer?

How about EIP, Schimmel, etc? Last I checked they owned the rights the the fastest FWD VW in the world. They sell to the aftermarket and sponsor drag racers, what about ACT? AWE? damn I can think of a ton of them...


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner ([email protected])*

It all depends how the article's written, if it says "FAST bla bla bla Raddo" then it'll get some laughs, if it says "quick charged raddo" then i guess it's ok.


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (killa)*

"BLOWZILLA"


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (killa)*

I belong to the g6016v group http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/group/16vG60/
and there's some interesting posts about BBM and the 16v project, the results and costs etc etc.
Some not too happy campers!!!








Go turbo or a big Eaton








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
or....an Audi v8T







- I just bought the Rado body for that project






















BTW everything read in all performance mags is 100% true - honest it is!!


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (Holy Piston)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holy Piston* »_"BLOWZILLA"
















Hummmmm, then they're right, im sure it blows haha


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (Holy Piston)*

Was there a orange 1.8t MK2 in that issue?That one was built at our shop http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (KOOTER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KOOTER* »_Was there a orange 1.8t MK2 in that issue?That one was built at our shop http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah, i seen your S&L car in person, really nice car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G6016VGLI (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (OhioBenz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OhioBenz* »_Go turbo or a big Eaton







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Eaton http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## skillton (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (Holy Piston)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holy Piston* »_Yeah,its the VWVORTEX"full body Corrado challenge!",I don't care what a Lysholm Rabbit will run,I do want to know what a Lysholm "Uber Rado" will run.Out of all the Corrados here,SEM's is the fastest at 11.7,then the Puerto Rico 16V at 12.6,and I am coming in a slow 3rd @13.1. I saw pictures of the "UPS Corrado" but no 1/4 mile on that car,so







Corrado guys are'nt as hardcore into performance(purple-pill and Nate R.excluded of course)but I know some want a faster car and with so many guys telling them Lyholm is better than turbo,let the truth come out.Maybe Lysholm is better in stop&go traffic,but for racing EVo 8's and STI's I don't think a Lysholm will get you far on a 4 banger Rado. 

There was a post about an SC VR raddo doing 12.7 or 12.6 not too long ago... so you're 4th








Edit: read some more posts and it looks liek you're 6th










_Modified by skillton at 11:59 AM 12-17-2003_


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

thats a VR, not a 4 cyl.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_It all depends how the article's written, if it says "FAST bla bla bla Raddo" then it'll get some laughs, if it says "quick charged raddo" then i guess it's ok.

The article says nothing about how fast the car is. I know I wrote it. The whole article basically talks about the motor and all the fabrication work.


_Modified by [email protected] at 11:27 AM 12-17-2003_


----------



## Quiz (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
How about EIP, Schimmel, etc? Last I checked they owned the rights the the fastest FWD VW in the world. They sell to the aftermarket and sponsor drag 
racers, what about ACT? AWE? damn I can think of a ton of them...

http://forum.vwsport.com/viewtopic.php?t=561


----------



## I'm Batman (May 19, 2003)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (Holy Piston)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holy Piston* »_WERD,if you read any "legitimate car mag" hey publish 1/4 mile time and trap as a indicator of REAL WORLD performance,even minivans,SUV's,Ferari Enzo,etc.

So I assume you're talking about Motor Trend, Car & Driver, Road & Track, and Automobile? (ie: the magazine's with mega budget and manufacturer dollars backing their testing.) If you're talking about European Car, Sport Compact Car, or any tuner magazine (even counting the likes of Hot Rod, Chevy High, Car Craft, etc) then you need to check again, as most of these tuner mags don't print 1/4 mile or horsepower numbers with any regularity.


----------



## BahnStormer202 (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (I'm Batman)*

Aha.. you cant forget that eurotuner IS a magazine. I never liked the fact that 90% of featured cars are nothing but 'shop cars'. I cant get rith of the idea, that it serves the purpose of one, big ad. Some of the cars they feature are a JOKE.. but because they belong or are sponsored by some 'big name' companies get 2-3 pages of tex... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The article says nothing about how fast the car is. I know I wrote it. The whole article basically talks about the motor and all the fabrication work.
_Modified by [email protected] at 11:27 AM 12-17-2003_

That's a lot of our complaints,it's fairly common for articles to mention a cars acceleration figures in every market EXCEPT VW's maybe that's the way some people used to want it in the past,but times are changing and there's a lot more of us that are into real performance.I'd rather not get into a debate about how "real cars handle" and all that but in the future throw us some 1/4mi numbers every once in a while.If the numbers are so embarrasingly low try doing some articles on some "grassroots" cars out there once in a while,you can always post our numbers we just might be missing things like polished door sills and whatnot.The bottom line is,stop ignoring the fast cars out here.


----------



## TURBOPHIL (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (Hardcore VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hardcore VW* »_
That's a lot of our complaints,it's fairly common for articles to mention a cars acceleration figures in every market EXCEPT VW's maybe that's the way some people used to want it in the past,but times are changing and there's a lot more of us that are into real performance.I'd rather not get into a debate about how "real cars handle" and all that but in the future throw us some 1/4mi numbers every once in a while.If the numbers are so embarrasingly low try doing some articles on some "grassroots" cars out there once in a while,you can always post our numbers we just might be missing things like polished door sills and whatnot.The bottom line is,stop ignoring the fast cars out here.

I guess you beat me to the punch about the car mags not showing some fast cars with good 1/4 times. The truth is that most euro car mags report mostly how the car rides, handles and brakes and any engine performance is only mentioned on the ones that can be easily reproduced and sold to the regular guy that is not satisfied with his stock perfromance. Take for instance last months European car mag. front cover quote "FASTEST VW IN THE U.S. HPA'S 394 HP Turbocharged R32". Although they quoted the 1/45 time of 11.4, this is definately not the fastest vw in the U.S. I guess the Mags are looking at the possibility that this "kit" can be bolted on any R32 without any major mods. 
We have to realize that the vw mags will mostly report these cars with "Performance Kits" because most of their readers are not into 1/4 times and want a engine kit that will be easy to install and drive the same or a little better than stock with A/C, power steering etc.
What is really dissapointing is when you look into any Turbo mag and see how many Hondas are there and maybe 1 VW in 3 months printing.
To sum this all up, I would really like to see some real reporting about some really fast VW,s not some wannabe fast dubs


----------



## Tommy K (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (TURBOPHIL)*

i dont know why people are still building g60's.
i dont know why people call g60's corrado's the real corrado is a vr6! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
plus the dump a ton of money for what 250whp WEAK!


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (Tommy K)*

Real Corrado's are VR's?Not a very good statement at all.Is it because you have never owned a VW other then a VR?Are you a VW noob?


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (TURBOPHIL)*

I hate to break anyone's bubble out there - BUT....
Fact is that ALL mags - whether it is cars or hunting or sports - pay the salaries of their employees, not from your lousy subscription money - but from the big bucks the ADVERTISERS pay.
Did ya ever notice how when there's a write up on Big Bl0w Co's fabulous car - there just happens to be a big fancy ad for Big Bl0w's products???
Now of course we have to satisfy the consumer so they'll run an occasional or small article on actual Joe Schmuck's project (which way out performs the Big Bl0w special)
So as long as the mags get the Big Bl0ws money - all of us Schmucks will play second tuba!!! Meanwhile Bl0w & Co sell gazillions of dollars of parts to little Jr. Schmucks who don't know any better, or don't have any imagination to come up with their own unique ideas.

My solution is to save the money & not even buy the mag - just do my own thing thank you very much - that is of course till I have the money to pay for a big friggen ad


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (OhioBenz)*

typically what happens is that a magazine says. "hey, we're going to review your product in <X> months issue. It would make sense for you to advertise in that issue, are you interested?" Advertiser says "hell yeah" 
as per this quote "Did ya ever notice how when there's a write up on Big Bl0w Co's fabulous car - there just happens to be a big fancy ad for Big Bl0w's products???"
I think BBM has advertised in every single issue for the last 2 years.








back on topic. John's car is sick. I'd sooner have it with full interior, but whatever. 
fyi. i'm not trying to defend anyone. I'm just sick of the whining, bitching, and jealousy that is rampant on the vortex now.


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (TBT-PassatG60)*

like I said - it happens in every type of mag out there. If there is a good paying customer, they will get good write-ups - sometimes regardless of reality.
Most of the VW owner/modifiers I know are NOT the big dollar people, they are people that do what has been done evers since a VW entered this country - making their vehicle unique. Usually on a limited budget! Anyone can make a unique, powerful or fast car for the kinda money that went into that Rado project. 
Not whining or complaining - just basic facts of life.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (OhioBenz)*

just for the record. my statements were not directed at you. Well other then what i quoted. I agree, the largest part of our community is the DIY people. BUt keep in mind, if it wasn't for some of the big companies with money to test and waste. Alot of the things we build wouldnt' have been possible.


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (TBT-PassatG60)*

Ohio Benz,he is talking about me







Yeah,I'm jealous and hating of a car that is stripped out and has 15-20k invested,and probably slower than mine......If you told me that car hits 12's or 11's THEN I might get jealous,but I would'nt hate,I would be selling my turbo and getting a Lysholm 2-morro.............but I really don't think that will ever happen


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (Holy Piston)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holy Piston* »_Ohio Benz,he is talking about me







Yeah,I'm jealous and hating of a car that is stripped out and has 15-20k invested,and probably slower than mine......If you told me that car hits 12's or 11's THEN I might get jealous,but I would'nt hate,I would be selling my turbo and getting a Lysholm 2-morro.............but I really don't think that will ever happen









ASS


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (KOOTER)*

HOLE


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (Holy Piston)*

EATER


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (Hardcore VW)*

AHHHHH I got nuttin


_Modified by KOOTER at 3:21 AM 12-18-2003_


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (KOOTER)*

I gotta quit coming here all IRIE, but.............it helps with the A.D.D.


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (Holy Piston)*

Without ADD I wouldn't be able to work a 8hour day and still get something done on my whooptie.Right now I'm rollin the FOX http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (Holy Piston)*

Food for a fight, Quoted from the 16vG60 forum, 9/16/03 
http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/.../2858
O.k. guys, I haven't posted in a month or so, because I have been
just taking a break from my 16V Lysholm Corrado.
I will probably get completely F'd by John @ BBM for telling you all
this but here is what has happened to me in the last couple of years.
I bought a CorradoG60 the beginning of 2001. Within a few months I
had a frickin' bad ass Lysholm solid lifter beast, that put down
over 230whp/225wtrq on the dyno. My 8V that BBM built me was
impressive as hell to anyone who rode in or drove the car! John
hooked me up and I was really impressed with BBM. But as most of
you know... you can NEVER have enough power!
So here is where the hell starts. John talked me into doing a 16V
Lysholm setup because I told him I wanted MORE POWER, he should have
steered me in the direction of Standalone management but he didn't.
Anyway, I dropped my car off at BBM in October of 2002, and was told
it would take approximately 3-5 weeks for the conversion. BY THE
WAY, I was to have the very first 16V lysholm they had done, the
first kit produced basically. I was very excited to get my car back
and drive it with the supposed 280whp John had told me I would have.
I kept calling to check on my car, and nothing was being done to
it. My buddy is the head mechanic there and he told me John was not
letting him work on my car. I was of course VERY pissed at hearing
this and asked John WTF was going on? Anyway over THREE MONTHS went
by and my car was finally supposed to be done. I went up to BBM to
pick it up and they were just starting it for the first time! They
said there were bugs that still needed to be worked out, and
wouldn't let me take the car. To add to this John shows me my bill
and it is roughly $3,000.00 higher than what he told me it would
be!!!!!! You see I did about 10K worth of audio/video system in his
car and we were trading out part of my bill. He overspent so he
bumped my prices to cover for it in my opinion. I was kinda pissed
but that isn't the bad part. HE had that I owed him over $9,000.00
after the money I had allready paid and trading out the system.
Which basically meant that I had spent over $28K in his shop in a
year!!!!! I had to have Aaron one of his employees research the
invoices and show him that I actually only owed around $1200.00 big
difference.....
Well here is where it gets real interesting. I finally picked the
car up in Jan 2003 and drove it home. The car had WAY less power
and I called John and asked what was up. He said they put a 15psi
pulley on my engine instead of the 23psi pulley I had on it so I
could "safely break it in". I drove it home and noticed that it was
blowing oil ALL OVER my engine compartment. They said they would
fix that when I came up to put the 23 psi pulley back on. I also
noticed that the car was making a knocking noise, and had the
mechanic drive 3 hours to check it out. He said it was probably a
sticky lifter and then discovered that the lysholm's pulley was not
spinning smoothly, it had a little knock when you spun it back and
forth. He swapped out the lyshom for a new one and we took to car
on a drive. It ran like crap still and so we changed the Schrick
blower cams out for stock 16V cams. It ran a lot better. The
knocking was still there so he said he would tear it down when I
came up the next weekend. He figured it was lifters still.
On my was to Tri-cities, which is about an hour and a half away, I
noticed that the engine was knocking a little louder than usuall and
checked my guages... NO oil temp.... they forgot to hook it up.
Water was a little high so I decided to pull over at the next pull
off spot. The car started to smoke and the engine made a very loud
knocking sound, I tried to pull over immediately and waited for the
cars in the right lane to get out of my way. THE engine granaded
and parts flew out the back of my car. I was stranded for 4 hours
and when I called John and told him what had happended he told me it
was my fault. I said "you guys didn't hook up my F%&KIN oil temp
guage!" "I didn't see anything wrong or hear anything besides the
knocking sound you said was lifters." He told me I would have to
pay for the tow and figure out how to get my car to his shop, which
by the way is about 3 hours from where it live, over the mountain
pass to boot! I was very, very mad to say it nicely and told John
that he was to send the mechanic down and pull my engine that
weekend to see what was up. Their machineist said the oil pump
failed do to a piece of the blower jamming it up. He said I should
have saw the engine temp being so high and stopped, would've if I
had a guage that was hooked up....
Well guys since that incident, it took a few months for John to get
me a new short block (minus the knige-edged crank I had in the other
one, it's only $400 of my money wasted right?!) and he wouldn't give
me my Lyshom back! He said he couldn't afford it. Yeah right, he
was dumpping money into his piece of work. After getting the
mechanic to put it all back in in his front yard after work, cause
John didn't have time to do it at the shop, I got the car back with
a my G-lader they had rebuilt for free, and around 10 psi of boost.
The car has since had a few problems which I have spent around 40
hours of my own time fixing, and just recently blew a head gasket,
which John blammed on one of his employees that he told the mechanic
to put the wrong one in.....give me a break! I told John that he
was to redo my car, because all this is a bunch of BS and I should
honestly be sueing BBM instead of dealing with it. He said he would
give me a new lysholm and a scilencer for it with labor, if I bought
a new A/W intercooler from him. I told him I was sick of all the
crap with this 16VLysholm setup and told him it would never deliver
the numbers he claims with the small blower, without standalone. I
am not going to drop another $2500 bucks on this setup just to maybe
get 275whp. I want him to buy me a turbo setup GT30, intercooler,
wastegate, etc. for my Lyshom and my trouble and I was going to part
out the rest of the stuff, (integration kit, digifant and wiring,
intake, header, etc.)
Point is guys....I have over $22,000 invested into my corrado plus
the $4K I spent to get the car. I have put a total of 4100 miles on
it in over 2.5 years. Not because I don't like to drive it, but
because the engine swap was done by BBM and I have been getting
dicked and blown off the entire time I have been having problems!
This has been the worst TIME and MONEY wasting thing I have ever
done or will probably ever do. I really love driving my corrado and
I am not slamming anyone or any perticular engine platform, just a
little frustrated, and don't know exactly what to do.
I really didn't want to tell everyone about this because some might
think I am slamming BBM.... Especially John Betz. I want him to
know that I think he is a hella cool guy, but business wise, I
seriously recommend he changes his priorties from his own car, to
one of his loyal customers. I have spent way to much time and money
for this thing not to be one bad ass ride.
Please let me know any of your opinions or suggestions on what you
think I should do to resolve this. I would greatly appreciate it.
Boomdaddymack
[email protected] is my email if you want to send replys
there.


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (OhioBenz)*

That post REALLY opened my eyes







That goes to show that I am probably right when I think that the car on the cover isn't all it's cut out to be. Every turbo car I have built (13,working on #14) ,have NEVER had a major problem,except for mine when was "pushing the envelope of stupidity",I just built a Mk4 2.0 turbo conversion,1WEEK , a VR6 turbo conversion,with head removal for spacer gasket,and complete SDS tune and install driving home 2WEEKS later,and a G60 auto turbo I just finished building and it took 1 week,so all this time these "tuners" take is rediculous. BTW the VR turbo,full weight,Oettinger 17" rims,did 13.4 @107 with 10 psi,and 15 deg. total timing(very conservative),and you know my car is working,too bad I could'nt build one for you,it would be running right now....................I feel bad for your forced induction nightmares,I used to live them until I learned to install and tune stand alone,that and a good turbo/intercooler combo and some good tuning and you will; be happy!!Lysholm 16V


----------



## slip425 (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (Holy Piston)*

i put down 168whp and 178 ft/lb with a boost leak at 15 psi, charger was pushing over 20psi and i estimate it put down over 200whp. i ditcehd the setup because of the limited potential but it was a fun motor and definately turned the heads. great low end power but drag like u wouldnt believe.


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (Holy Piston)*

Did you have a 90 degree TB elbow on your car that was built with the flange welded backwards so the oval hole was'nt lined up??I bought it from ZeeuVW and had to port the flange and it is working well enough to get me my time,but that is just stupid,to weld it like that and not fix it.It was made by BBM. get a Zornig manifold,T3/T4,nice front mount IC,some custom IC tubing,BOV,ATP downpipe,3" exhaust and SDS and I can help you with Maps.BTW,Ohiobenz,your posting that testimonial is a public service to help anybody avoid making a costly mistake by learning from your debacle.A company should not build cars and not stand behind them. I am sorry to hear this but it is good to get the truth out and if 1 guy reads this and realizes that a Lysholm might not be the hot ticket,then you have done somebody a service.


_Modified by Holy Piston at 4:58 AM 12-18-2003_


----------



## Longboarder (Jul 1, 2001)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (Tommy K)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tommy K* »_i dont know why people are still building g60's.
i dont know why people call g60's corrado's the real corrado is a vr6! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
plus the dump a ton of money for what 250whp WEAK!

what a fool


----------



## '89gli (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (OhioBenz)*

Wow, that guys post sounds somewhat familiar. I know how he feels.








Hope John steps up and fixes the problems.


----------



## GTibunny16v (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner ('89gli)*

boomdaddymack is going with a turbo now. He's ditched the lysholm and figured out the way to real power


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (GTibunny16v)*

So I need a surfboard and a corrado,then I'll be cool???


----------



## jwatts (Mar 11, 2001)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (KOOTER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KOOTER* »_So I need a surfboard and a corrado,then I'll be cool???

Maybe all you need is just a Woody, LOL


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (KOOTER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KOOTER* »_So I need a surfboard and a corrado,then I'll be cool???

Surfboard wouldnt do jack sh!t living in MN.







Snowboard.
I swear i love you guy's. especially HP. He manages to bring the xmas spirit in everyone.







. Wut's so funny is Eurotuner only comes out to defend the mag and thats it. SHOW SOME LOVE EC. Their were a few comments about the mag and i couldnt agree more. Someone also said something about our subscription money doesnt pay their salary buy failed to realize that without the subscribers, their wont be no mag, no mag, no salaries. Im a fateful EC reader myself. I mainly read it cause i like to see you guy's cars like the orange MK2, Ted's(Tektoo2)MK2 Jetta in CFI's ad, and Scott's (Scootermansalterego) MK2 GTI. Although they are'nt feature cars, i would like too
Back on the topic, i myself will be building that ultimate race car and ya better believe its gonna be a turbo. I agree, the Lysholm is good for that stop and go, instant boost. They're also loud as hell. When my friend had one, cars use to pull over thinking he was the NYFD! And that scilencer thing looks like a mutant from Aliens. Ill stick with the turbo for efficency reasons
-Dreadz


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*

The orange car is going to be in the feb.issue of ET.
For those that have no idea what we are talking about here are some pics..
























And you even get a free shot of my wifes ass in this one
















_Modified by KOOTER at 5:16 PM 12-18-2003_

_Modified by KOOTER at 5:17 PM 12-18-2003_


_Modified by KOOTER at 5:25 PM 12-18-2003_


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (KOOTER)*

Here is another car we built at our shop.Its a MK2 vr6 with a vortec supercharger.








Maybe I should start a new thread?Get to know the S+L crew


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (KOOTER)*

Dam,those are some nice rides!!Post up some pics of the buildup! Bottlefed,yeah I am trying to save people from wasting their christmas $$ on questionable performance mods!!HO HO HO








Corrado and a surfboard? Just make sure you tell the ladies that you have a "long board"


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (Hardcore VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hardcore VW* »_
That's a lot of our complaints,it's fairly common for articles to mention a cars acceleration figures in every market EXCEPT VW's maybe that's the way some people used to want it in the past,but times are changing and there's a lot more of us that are into real performance.I'd rather not get into a debate about how "real cars handle" and all that but in the future throw us some 1/4mi numbers every once in a while.If the numbers are so embarrasingly low try doing some articles on some "grassroots" cars out there once in a while,you can always post our numbers we just might be missing things like polished door sills and whatnot.The bottom line is,stop ignoring the fast cars out here.

Well I'd like to tell you that I'm into real performance as well. The problem we have is that we can't get all of the feature cars to a dyno to get HP numbers, and unfortunately there aren't drag strips in every place we shoot a feature. It is basically physically impossible for us to get these numbers for every car we feature. Now when we get the opportunity we print the numbers. For instance in our GP coverage we printed the dyno numbers, fastest straight away speed, fastest lap time, car weights, etc. The reason we did that was because we had access to them. Next year for our GP coverage some more tests will be added. We just didn't want to overwhelm ourselves the first year and have something go wrong. Next year there will be more cars and more tests for you to read about, we were testing the waters with that this year though. Also in our Nov issue we featured the real fastest FWD VW in the US and we printed his quarter mile times and HP. We did that on all three of those cars, because the owners had the info and had time slips and dyno to prove it. Not to mention that their is no doubt that Brian has the fastest FWD VW in the world right now. So when we have the opportunity, we print the numbers. Before I worked for the mag they tried printing HP and quarter mile times but they were lied to by the person getting their car featured and tons of letters came in about it, so it was stopped. 
We also feature plenty of other cars that don't belong to shops. I'm looking at the Jan issue and only one car belongs to a shop, John's car. 
Just a quick comment to you as well Ohio Benz. I really don't like the fact that you accuse me of writing better stories for people who pay more money to our mag. Are you seriously questioning my integrity? Do I somehow give you the impression that I can be bought? Now I can take many many insults about the magazine, I can understand that not everyone will like it, but please refrain from accusing me of being bought and writing an article outside of reality. I know you didn't say it directly but unfortunately for you I'm not as stupid as you think I am, and I can read between the lines. I take my job very seriously and I do think of the readers and misrepresenting the truth. I have never in my life written something in a magazine because I was payed to, and it really pisses me off that you would insinuate it. We are completely seperate from the sales staff, I don't sell ads, I write editorial. The sales staff finds out what articles we will run and true if they aren't a regular advertiser they try to sell them an ad, it is a business. If you think I can be bought you are dead ****ing wrong, and pardon my language but I don't appreciate the accusation, read one of my articles and tell me that again. So I would appreciate it if you would reserve judgement for something that you are not so naive about. If you think this is an unprofessional response think about what you posted and why I would react this way.
BottlefedG60: The reason I came on here to defend the mag is that is all I can do. I know that car was fast when I rode in it and that is all I can state, as far as that story in the post above goes I can't comment on it, I have no idea. I can only comment on what I know. I personally like John alot, he is a really good guy, everytime I have dealt with him or had a charger rebuilt by him (before I worked for the mag) everything went smoothly. I have never had a problem with John's shop, ever. That is my comment on that whole situation and its based out of my own personal experiences. 
Jason




_Modified by [email protected] at 11:43 AM 12-18-2003_


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (Holy Piston)*

There are actually some pics of the build-up in the link in my sig..Thats our website.No causing trouble in the forums or moderator MEATPIPE(thats me







)will let you have it.


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Well I'd like to tell you that I'm into real performance as well. The problem we have is that we can't get all of the feature cars to a dyno to get HP numbers, and unfortunately there aren't drag strips in every place we shoot a feature. It is basically physically impossible for us to get these numbers for every car we feature. Now when we get the opportunity we print the numbers. For instance in our GP coverage we printed the dyno numbers, fastest straight away speed, fastest lap time, car weights, etc. The reason we did that was because we had access to them. Next year for our GP coverage some more tests will be added. We just didn't want to overwhelm ourselves the first year and have something go wrong. Next year there will be more cars and more tests for you to read about, we were testing the waters with that this year though. Also in our Nov issue we featured the real fastest FWD VW in the US and we printed his quarter mile times and HP. We did that on all three of those cars, because the owners had the info and had time slips and dyno to prove it. Not to mention that their is no doubt that Brian has the fastest FWD VW in the world right now. So when we have the opportunity, we print the numbers. Before I worked for the mag they tried printing HP and quarter mile times but they were lied to by the person getting their car featured and tons of letters came in about it, so it was stopped. 
We also feature plenty of other cars that don't belong to shops. I'm looking at the Jan issue and only one car belongs to a shop, John's car. 

The orange car did 750whp







(just for the record I'm kidding its more like 250whp).I've seen plenty of cars in ET that were actually fast and were not afiliated with any major tuner/parts seller.We could get togher a whole gang of cars we built if they wanted to make it look that way though








I personally like ET because the cars are more to what I can relate to(I cant afford M3 performance parts,and don't want to read articles about that crap).
To say that all ET cars are slow,well I take that kinda personal because I built a car that is going to be in that mag.A 250whp MK2 is not really that slow(no it will not pull an 11sec 1/4,but it will easily keep up with traffic).


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner ([email protected])*



Just a quick comment to you as well Ohio Benz. I really don't like the fact that you accuse me of writing better stories for people who pay more money to our mag. Are you seriously questioning my integrity? Do I somehow give you the impression that I can be bought? Now I can take many many insults about the magazine said:


> Modified by [email protected] at 11:29 AM 12-18-2003[/I]
> 
> _Modified by [email protected] at 11:30 AM 12-18-2003_


I just wanted to say that we paid nothing to have a car in that mag(no ads,nada).


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Well I'd like to tell you that I'm into real performance as well. The problem we have is that we can't get all of the feature cars to a dyno to get HP numbers, and unfortunately there aren't drag strips in every place we shoot a feature. It is basically physically impossible for us to get these numbers for every car we feature. Now when we get the opportunity we print the numbers. For instance in our GP coverage we printed the dyno numbers, fastest straight away speed, fastest lap time, car weights, etc. The reason we did that was because we had access to them. Next year for our GP coverage some more tests will be added. We just didn't want to overwhelm ourselves the first year and have something go wrong. Next year there will be more cars and more tests for you to read about, we were testing the waters with that this year though. Also in our Nov issue we featured the real fastest FWD VW in the US and we printed his quarter mile times and HP. We did that on all three of those cars, because the owners had the info and had time slips and dyno to prove it. Not to mention that their is no doubt that Brian has the fastest FWD VW in the world right now. So when we have the opportunity, we print the numbers. Before I worked for the mag they tried printing HP and quarter mile times but they were lied to by the person getting their car featured and tons of letters came in about it, so it was stopped. 
Jason

Just for the record,I've never seen a copy of your magazine.I was referring mostly to "European Car" which I finally gave up on back in '97 or so for the reasons I stated before.Turbo Magazine filled the niche for a while they had performance figures on 99% of their cars back then,but it's slowly been getting worse and worse.Seems as though the "boy racer" stuff just sells magazines.I'll have to pick up a copy of your magazine and wee what it's all about.The fact that you had Brian's car in there is definitely a big plus.


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (Hardcore VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hardcore VW* »_
Just for the record,I've never seen a copy of your magazine.I was referring mostly to "European Car" which I finally gave up on back in '97 or so for the reasons I stated before.Turbo Magazine filled the niche for a while they had performance figures on 99% of their cars back then,but it's slowly been getting worse and worse.Seems as though the "boy racer" stuff just sells magazines.I'll have to pick up a copy of your magazine and wee what it's all about.The fact that you had Brian's car in there is definitely a big plus.

Yea!well screw you


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (KOOTER)*

Sorry forgot to menton that orange car is real nice too,I was kinda surprised you were affiliated with it,from all I know you were just into rusty ass A1's (not unlike myself in the past)


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (Hardcore VW)*

If you find one thats rusty enough,just give me a call.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (Hardcore VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hardcore VW* »_
Just for the record,I've never seen a copy of your magazine.I was referring mostly to "European Car" which I finally gave up on back in '97 or so for the reasons I stated before.Turbo Magazine filled the niche for a while they had performance figures on 99% of their cars back then,but it's slowly been getting worse and worse.Seems as though the "boy racer" stuff just sells magazines.I'll have to pick up a copy of your magazine and wee what it's all about.The fact that you had Brian's car in there is definitely a big plus.

Oh I know. We have changed a lot of stuff over the past year and trust me when I tell you there will be plenty of home brew stuff this year. We have a shift in power since we are down an editor right now and we have taken it as an opportunity to make some small but large changes, if you know what I mean. I persoanlly think the mag has gotten better already and we are on the right track finally, but it also does take some time. We are currently trying to fight off the image we had of a wheels and body kit mag, and we are doing it. The craziest project car, as far as body mods go, that we have at the moment is my 98 GLX and it had euro bumpers, I know very extreme but what can I say I lub dem body kits.







Just pick us up at the news stand when you go to get Turbo and flip through and take a look, no need to buy it unless you think it's worth it.


----------



## jwatts (Mar 11, 2001)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner ([email protected])*

As far as the content of the mag goes, no #'s is better than inflated or bogus #s. be it HP, TQ or acceleration. 
Quick question. Does BBM have their own dyno? If so, then lack of #s is a bigger disappointment. I guess we'll just have to wait on the edge of our seats for them to surface







.
BTW, Nash's 16V turbo rabbit in the same issue is running 440cc injectors. I think that he might have misinformed you on that one, but VR6 injectors are, well... tiny. That might have also been before the engine was torn down and refitted with lower compression pistons. It was a pain getting that thing to run 11:1 compression with a turbo over 5psi. I'm only pointing that out because I've done all of the Digi-1 programming for it. It's ashamed you guys couldn't ride in that thing. It's definitely a blast to ride in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif.


----------



## rallye driver (May 30, 2003)

i am building a rallye with a 20v audi a4 engine which i was going to put a lysholm on, after reading this thread i am not so sure what to do???


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (jwatts)*

EC needs some MK1's on the cover!!!







Bring back the damn Project Rocco'


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (Tommy K)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tommy K* »_i dont know why people are still building g60's.
i dont know why people call g60's corrado's the real corrado is a vr6! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
plus the dump a ton of money for what 250whp WEAK!

whats wrong with you. First you post the dumb comment in my post about finding a louder BOV and now this comment?








Remember when you made this comment in my thread about BOVs?

_Quote, originally posted by *Tommy K* »_please noone post on this topic again EVER it is soo f'n stupid...who cares how loud your bov is !

And that was in a thread that I started asking what BOV is louder than my Greddy type S (simply because I was bored that day and decided to change my BOV to something different. 
You have some serious issues. You need attention dont you?


----------



## Hybrid VW (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *I Wuz BottlFedG60* »_EC needs some MK1's on the cover!!!







Bring back the damn Project Rocco'

I've got a Project Rocco for them


----------



## sold on expense (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (Hybrid VW)*

It's not the destination, its the journey...


----------



## Boomdaddymack (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (OhioBenz)*

I have been hard at work researching what is next for my Corrado and would just like to give you all an update.
FIRST OF ALL I need to give you guys a head's up on the
_BAHNBRENNER SITUATION:_ 
John did come through and get me a brand new screw compressor, the rebuilding of my Gladder free of charge, and 1.9L block like I had. Allthough the block did not have the knife edged crank... It does not matter now, because I am selling my 16V long block and badass tranny I had built. (Anyone interested in buying this at a great price with under 2K on it, please IM me)

He and I have since then sat down to discuss the rather unfortunate happenings that have occurred in the past year or so. He has offered to help me with anything I need, whether it be parts or custom fabrication for my current project at hand, and him and I are "cool" once again.
* AS FOR MY NEW SETUP.... *
I will be building a 1.8T engine platformed corrado. I plan on using oversized pistons and custom rods, etc. in the block and an AEB head. The potential of this engine should be very impressive. If I do not sell the tranny, I will use the gearing etc. from it for my 02J tranny because I like it that much.







Of course I will have standalone to run this setup and will be using a custom A/W intercooler and 60trim T3/T4e turbocharger. I am shooting for the 400+whp range, allthough, I might do a 4motion setup to get this power to the ground. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I will keep you all informed.
As to a comment on this tread...
We all realize that it takes A LOT of $$$ to make things happen in this industry. Sometimes business is driven by this, as most things in this world are. I talked to Jason of Eurotuner magazine about my car @ Waterwagens this year, and he seems to be a very professional, and credible guy. He has good knowledge of our vehicles and I am sure his writing is not clouded or based on by $, but as most of us have in common, by his honest _opinions_. Let us not forget that John Betz, owner of BBM, as well as other VW inspired companies, no matter what the size, are building these vehicles because they have the desire to do so. There are a hell of a lot of better ways to make money than being is business for your self. I know that from personal experience. It can be very stressful at times, and sometimes just doesn't seem worth it. But you do what you love because you love it. ALL of us have made BIG mistakes, and we ALL deserve a 2nd or even sometimes a 3rd chance. John is trying hard to make BahnBrennerMotorsport a first choice for us consumers, and as most do, he has stumbled a few times. I assure you that he knows this and is doing what he can to improve the customer service and relationships he has with his customers. Remember guys, we are all on the same page in the big picture..... We all like style, _power,_ and *Speed*!!! All of us like the look of these cars, Some of us prefer a "driver" with instant throttle response and manageable power, while others like myself...... Seem to be drawn to the "When the boost kicks in, you better hold your ass in that seat and pray to God no one gets in our way!" kinda power!
Merry Christmas to all of you and good luck with all your projects over the Holidays!















Oh yeah, is my sig. stupid or do you all like it? I always wonder that...??










_Modified by Boomdaddymack at 4:38 PM 12-18-2003_


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (sold on expense)*

"It's the journey,not the destination", Yeah,but if the "journey" takes months and thousands of $$$,USUALLY you want to atleast make it to your destination....................did you read Ohiobenz's story? He did'nt quite make it there,and I feel bad for him,dam he could get hit by a bolt of lightning and die tomorrow,and never have his car running the way he wanted it too..........wasted time and wasted $$$ none of us are getting younger......


_Modified by Holy Piston at 11:48 PM 12-18-2003_


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (Holy Piston)*

I am happy to hear you are getting some satisfaction out of all that wasted time and money,hopefully threads like this will keep people honest and deliver the goods.................


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (Holy Piston)*

I'm gonna make 800whp.I'll be taking 4 AEB motors and welding them togher end to end and upgrade them to K04.I can save some money by doing my own APR group buy


----------



## sold on expense (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (Holy Piston)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holy Piston* »_"It's the journey,not the destination", Yeah,but if the "journey" takes months and thousands of $$$,USUALLY you want to atleast make it to your destination....................did you read Ohiobenz's story? He did'nt quite make it there,and I feel bad for him,dam he could get hit by a bolt of lightning and die tomorrow,and never have his car running the way he wanted it too..........wasted time and wasted $$$ none of us are getting younger......


Yeah, I was kind of being facetious, there.
Edit:











_Modified by sold on expense at 12:26 AM 12-19-2003_


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (Holy Piston)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holy Piston* »_I am happy to hear you are getting some satisfaction out of all that wasted time and money,hopefully threads like this will keep people honest and deliver the goods.................

I can assure you that there are plenty of people with BBM Supercharged 16V and 8V engines that are very happy campers. You can hardly state one situation as the end all final word. Fortunately most of us on this forum are smart enough to realize this. I will admit that Scotts situation was a nightmare for both of us. Progress says that this can happen at times. There are always two sides to every story. A supercharged 16V or 20V engine is certainly not as easy or as cheap to build as a turbo engine and might take some more time. I personally like unique and challenging projects that deliver raw performance, and this car can serve it up. We didn’t build this car to win any popularity contests between turbo and supercharger people. Our real times and #’s will be proudly posted when we have them ready. Oh, I want to clear one thing up while I’m ranting, this car ran a supercharger integration that was nearly whisper quiet. All of our up and coming charger kits will be quiet due to the throttle body placement at the charger inlet side. You most likely won’t see me on here much as I like to spend my time doing other things. Hope you’re not offended if I just decide to just ignore the list for a few months. Enough said I’m not sure why you’re so negative or anti-supercharger… doesn’t really matter. I do know why the fastest ¼ mile cars on the planet run superchargers. Have fun and stay safe! 
Happy Holidays
John Betz
BBM


----------



## G6016VGLI (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (Holy Piston)*

Is this you?


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (G6016VGLI)*

Yep that is me and that is what I bolted into my Corrado and hit 13.1 with. I installed that manifold and turbo into my car,retuned it and 2nd time out hit mid 13's,now 6th time running it,almost 12's............We will be going this Saturday night and running.Do you race G6016VGLI?If you do,what is your time?I am 6'2" 230 lbs,and my car is full interior and I run that time.I built and tuned it and wonder why a Big company like BBM and all of their "satisfied owners" have'nt posted any fast times in a Rado,only REPOMAN,and his was quick not fast!(96mph trap)Lets see some timeslips!! If you want to make your car fast,G601VGLI,I'll sell you that turbo,cuz I am putting in a bigger one,unless your going Lysholm....................I don't hate SC,I just don't see them doing much,but Corrado 4 banger guys say they are better than turbo,yeah right.


----------



## DubG60 (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (Holy Piston)*

Can I just ask why you feel Turbos are better than Superchargers??? Just curious to the reasoning


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (DubG60)*

Have you ever raced a turbo car with your G60 kid?Go race a SRT-4,STI,or EVO,even a 1.8T,and you will find out............................tell me how yu do against those cars. G60 guys







G60=rubbish!!To be honest with you,I don't care what you do,I'm just trying to share with some *intelligent people*what it took for me to have a fast and reliable car,but if you can't accept it,then please stay with your SC ,G60,whatever,and stay slow and rebuild your charger every 4 years or whatever







I'll be going faster in the meantime.....


_Modified by Holy Piston at 3:13 AM 12-19-2003_


----------



## DubG60 (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (Holy Piston)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holy Piston* »_Have you ever raced a turbo car with your G60 kid?Go race a SRT-4,STI,or EVO,even a 1.8T,and you will find out............................tell me how yu do against those cars. G60 guys







G60=rubbish!!To be honest with you,I don't care what you do,I'm just trying to share with some *intelligent people*what it took for me to have a fast and reliable car,but if you can't accept it,then please stay with your SC ,G60,whatever,and stay slow and rebuild your charger every 4 years or whatever







I'll be going faster in the meantime.....

_Modified by Holy Piston at 3:13 AM 12-19-2003_
 Wow...Exactly what I wanted to hear







Thanks for the ass remark there. I was being serious on your views. Ive raced 1.8Ts and SRT-4s with my G60. Stock SRT4 (with an average driver) or chipped 1.8Ts are a toss-up. Im not saying one is better than the other. I have a 16vT layed out for a Rabbit. I have my reasons for liking both and I know what I can do with each. I was curious as to your reasonings for Turbo over SC. What is your basis for this. My G60 was done...Tapped out on my 20v. I looked at my options and chose a Lysholm...And no it wasnt advertising or 'magazine reviews' that gave me my opinion. It was factual numbers based on the motor's inner workings as well as the outputs of each compressor. I have my reasons for choosing a Lysholm over a T4 or a GT35 or the Eaton or G-Lader or Vortec. I didnt rule anything out when choosing my method of induction. But I wanted certain things and those were my criteria. Same goes for the Rabbit project (which numbers still havent been finished yet). But honestly...What are your reasons for choosing a Turbo over a blower (any...Not just a G-Lader or Lysholm or Eaton)


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (DubG60)*

Sorry man,every G60 guy I know hates my guts because I tell them my honest opinion of that crappy charger,and if you have already raced those cars,then why ask me why a turbo is better,is'nt it obvious???Sorry if you were being sincere in your quest for knowldge,but most are'nt.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (Holy Piston)*

I'll race any 4cyl corrado but one (purple-pill) i'll also take into consideration the extra weight and make up for it







, oh yeah....killaman his his posse represent


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (Holy Piston)*

Actually turbo is adjustable boost,less drag on the motor and the boost hits up high where y0u want it to be,I really don't want max torque at 2k,that is good for pulling a boat trailer maybe. I'm out here on a rock in the middle of nowhere and doing better than any Lysholm or G60 Corrado guys,and I am glad I chose turbo. Also exhaust is quiet and stealthy!


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (Holy Piston)*

I guess what he's trying to say is no matter what you do with your charger,I could fly out there and kick your ass at the track with a rental car.So much for performance


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_I'll race any 4cyl corrado but one (purple-pill) i'll also take into consideration the extra weight and make up for it







, oh yeah....killaman his his posse represent









Shut-up you jackass


----------



## DubG60 (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (Holy Piston)*

Its cool. I understand the hate for the G-Lader. And I live with it (comes with the territory). Ive raced em (street mind you) and I understand the upside to Turbos. But the ease of adjustability and the WIDE flow range of a turbo allows for a wide range of displacements and head arragnements/designs to make power (its ALOT easier than matching a SC to a motor) I spent ALOT of time matching blowers to the OEM 20v and 16v. And none really could get to where they needed to be (in my opinion) but there were some close. But some of the Turbos could do BIG things. But then again...Some couldnt. Keep in mind it really does take and engineer to choose these kind of things and you MUST be willing to go to extremes on your own car to do this. I have no doubt in my mind that BBMs car can lay out some serious power (Hell Johns got a team of engineers that know this stuff) but I still think theres other ways to go. Depends where, when, and how you want the power. If I wanted to make BIG power I would have chosen an MX charger or a T04e plus some serious engine mods for my street car...But there comes a point where streetable and ability for legal come into play. My Rabbit on the other hand...Who cares right???







I think one of the things going into this is max power isnt all there is to it (or 1/4mile times) but knowing BBMs history the numbers will be out there. I was personally kinda disappointed in the 16v Lysholm numbers. But in talking to John and Jason from EC theres some things that still need to be worked out and it looks like theres alot of room for improvement over the 16v. Although it could probably make more power and pull off faster 1/4 mile times, but from what I understand its also a road race car. Gotta make compromises (hell thats all my street car is... Power/legalities/money/driveability for MY foot) My findings in playin with all of em you gotta get what you want from your car. Unfortunately I have yet to see some serious numbers thrown out of a blown 4cyl VW...Mebe Ill have to work on changin that (where'd I put that Mastercard??? I need more motor work Hahaa)


----------



## 00ZERO (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: everyone*

ok here is the way i feel...
yes the fastiest cars on earth have superchargers and yes there is nothing like the instant gratification of torque but there is one real big differance between those cars and ours, base un-supercharged horse power. 
i was looking into an autorotor supercarger for my 16v and found that while cool the parasitic loss on a a charger that could support 300bhp was 70hp that is more than half the power the engine makes with out the charger. it is so much for so little. i would need 370hp to get 250hp at the wheels. a turbo is just less work and easier on the engine when you want to make big power.
the noise is because positive displacements should ahve the tb before the sc inlet.
dont knock the g60 how much does it cost to get 250whp out of a vr6? 
yes it does suck what happined with bbm things happen and people make mistakes even if sometimes BIG
and jason nice car and great magizine.
are there any sweet volvos or saabs in the magizines future?
i say lets see some more project scirocco!
i say to solve the miss understandings in power and acceleration why not get on of those radar detector looking things that tells you 0-60 and 1/4 mile for an un scientific base line.
be careful running a sc for rally torque can be bad when you need traction through a turn.
i think that is everything
-jonathan


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: everyone (00ZERO)*

Yeah,I feel you guys and know where you are coming from,remember my car started outr as a G60 Rado and I have driven plenty of em'.I have given BBM over $1000.00 of my money,I have bought stage 4 kits and ISV reroutes,etc.,and all were good products,but this 16V Lysholm stuff has had 2 years into it and no results,and REPOMAN telling people Lysholm is "better"than turbo pisses me off when we all know that is not true.The BBM has stand alone,are all the Lysholm kits coming with stand alone?Cuz that is what you may need to make it work,but I don't think those things ae good for 16V where you can rev to almost 8k!!


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: everyone (Holy Piston)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holy Piston* »_but this 16V Lysholm stuff has had 2 years into it and no results,and REPOMAN telling people Lysholm is "better"than turbo pisses me off when we all know that is not true.The BBM has stand alone,are all the Lysholm kits coming with stand alone?Cuz that is what you may need to make it work,but I don't think those things ae good for 16V where you can rev to almost 8k!!

do you even have a point?
The person you gave as an example was putting down over 220whp with the lysholm (without standalone). But i guess thats not 'results'. I'd like to help you with Repoman. I'm truly sorry that he's picking on you. But he doesn't live near here. Maybe i'll phone his mom for you and ask her to stop him from picking on you. You question that they aren't designed for a 16v because of how high they rev. Yet at the exact same time you admit that you don't even know if this is a bad or good thing as far as the charger is concerned. When i read your posts about this an old expression comes to mind "sh*t or get off the pot". You have no point, you have no solutions, you're just a whiney little b*tch. I wish you had kept your promise from before and quit these forums, but unfortunately that didn't happen. 
Merry Christmas.


----------



## TURBOPHIL (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: everyone (TBT-PassatG60)*

f**k it, I hate all corrados (except purple pill)





















lol


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: everyone (00ZERO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *00ZERO* »_ok here is the way i feel...
yes the fastiest cars on earth have superchargers and yes there is nothing like the instant gratification of torque but there is one real big differance between those cars and ours, base un-supercharged horse power. 
i was looking into an autorotor supercarger for my 16v and found that while cool the parasitic loss on a a charger that could support 300bhp was 70hp that is more than half the power the engine makes with out the charger. it is so much for so little. i would need 370hp to get 250hp at the wheels. a turbo is just less work and easier on the engine when you want to make big power.


I don't mean to threadjack here, but where in the world did you get a 70hp power consumption figure for the Autorotor? The real power consumption figure for the Autorotor 2087 compressor is ~32kw when pumping into a 15 psi manifold pressure at its max intermittent rpm of 18000. At 18k rpm its pumping over 500 cfm of air...32kw is around 42hp...
If you use .694 cfm per hp then you end up with around 12% parasitic loss when taking the charger up to 18k...I can tell you that most folks do not run their Lysholms to 18k...which means the 12% is going to be your worse case loss. If you set the pulley ratio such that you are hitting 14k charger rpm at the engine redline you are only going to see around a 10-11% parasitic loss and so on.
This is a far cry from the parasitic loss percentage that you mention above...which is pretty much bordering on compleat misinformation as far as the Autorotor goes...
Another thing I might add...once you go FI with an SC you should forget about what the motor does naturally aspirated as that is no longer relevant at WOT. What I mean is the motor is no longer doing the breathing, the charger is. Totally different dynamics mean comparing charger loss to NA output is completely irrelevant...
A turbo is going to be more efficient no doubt. Its just a matter of preference whether you like boost production to be directly linked to throttle application no matter the rpm, or if you like boost to come on in a manner thats tied to exhaust energy...
just my $.02 worth...


_Modified by Peter Tong at 1:43 AM 12-19-2003_


----------



## GTibunny16v (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: everyone (TURBOPHIL)*

Who cares! Boost is boost no matter where it comes from. Some people like enough low end to pull a trailer and some like top end power that kicks you in the ass. Owning a 550wtq Camaro and a 16v Rabbit. I love the tire shredding power of the camaro and I like the top end power of the 16v. To me I like the high revving top end power more. Others like low end tire shredding torque. 
Arguing which one is better is just stupid. Its personal opinion. So, 1 wont make as much peak hp or torque than the other. But Im sure owners of eaton/g60/lysholm charged cars arent using them for peak HP numbers they want the flattest power band though out the rev band.
Its like the question, What is better, Coca Cola or Pepsi?
There will never be a rock solid answer because its all PERSONAL opinion.
Just my .2 cents


----------



## corradokyd (Jun 4, 1999)

*Re: everyone (GTibunny16v)*

in my opinion..i love the lysholm. my friends got one and i love drivin that thing. the lysholm is the best thing to happen to a g60 motor honestly, and i dont even have a lysholm. its just a great kit and bbm has treated me well and i delt with a buddys lysholm parts, and my short shifter. i agree with john betz when he says there are 2 sides to every story. hes right. no business can satisfy anyone 100%.

ive got a turbo and when i floor it and it spools i constaly say to my self " i love this sht" 
as much as i love turbos and what not ill never put down a supercharger or what it can do. probably because i love supers as much as i love turbos, boost is boost and i always want more of it, sort of like orgasms...


_Modified by corradokyd at 2:42 AM 12-19-2003_


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: everyone (corradokyd)*

Sorry if you guys misunderstood this post, but it was about how the BBM Lysholm Rado was on the cover and how nobody seems to know if it makes more/less power(on a 16 or 8 V motor)than a turbo.The kit is expensive and people should know what they are getting for their money,that was my whole intent about this post,not if SC are better than turbo,but since it started coming out that way ohwell...........you're right boost is boost,and it is all good.If you like a lot of torque early and a flat power curve,go SC,but if you like peaky power and wallets-the- limit-performance,go turbo,there, I said my peace


----------



## Longboarder (Jul 1, 2001)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (Holy Piston)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holy Piston* »_Sorry man,every G60 guy I know hates my guts because I tell them my honest opinion of that crappy charger,and if you have already raced those cars,then why ask me why a turbo is better,is'nt it obvious???Sorry if you were being sincere in your quest for knowldge,but most are'nt.

im reading these posts and they dont go anywhere. you are really begging the quesion..... stop hatting on the g60's so much. this car is 14 years old and u just whine about it non stop.
I like my g60 cuz i put 500 bucks into the engine and i get a curve like these. sometimes we dont want to rev our engine all the time. you know the Power of an engine is the amount of area below the torque curve? i think the g60 has a lot of power for a 14 year old car.


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (Longboarder)*

Sorry Longboarder,I am not impressed with that power,that is why I went turbo for my Rado.If you 1/4 mile your car you would be high 14's-low 15's,faster than stock but not







by any means..............


----------



## Longboarder (Jul 1, 2001)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (Holy Piston)*

i dont like you


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (Longboarder)*

Your girlfriend does...a lot!!







I'm sorry thats harsh,IIIIIII don't like brocolli ............

[


_Modified by Holy Piston at 8:31 AM 12-19-2003_


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (Holy Piston)*

And I don't like yur wimpy dyno.................


----------



## jwatts (Mar 11, 2001)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (Holy Piston)*

Easy now, that happened to be my old dyno runs... stock everything with a 62mm pulley







.


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (jwatts)*

I could still blow your doors off with a rental car.How do you feel about that?


----------



## jwatts (Mar 11, 2001)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (KOOTER)*

Depends on what you rented, LOL


----------



## DJuncut (Mar 18, 2003)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (jwatts)*

you guys whine way to much......if you want to brag about your drag times get some DSM, or SR20det #s up here and very elite few can compare.. not your buddies lysolm rado and not your 16v turbo. I like my VW 8v turbo but the fact is my buddies Eclipse will always be faster...my only point is and always will be(and it has been posted in this thread many times already) it is about what you want. Also when i went home for waterwagens i saw a crap load of lysolms and there owners all seemed to be happy. At any rate there is my 2 cents for the month.
Merry christmas
wish i was in Seattle rather than NC


----------



## jwatts (Mar 11, 2001)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (DJuncut)*

DJuncutWas that post directed at me? If so, I'm the last guy to bash on one form of forced induction vs. another. That dyno happened to be from my personal G60, when we started programming Digi-1. The truth is, I'm still very proud of that plot. Compare it to a naturally aspirated 8V plot and it's very impressive. I loved it for a very long time for the throttle response, overall driveability and a huge fun factor. It's the only reason I'm driving a dub. 
As far as what form of forced induction is better than another, I don't care. We'll program Digi-1 to handle the extra boost and fuel flow from whatever induction and size injectors you throw at it to the best of our abilities. I think there are more options for forcing air down the throat of a dub than even a late model mustang. We have a really fun platform to build on, so freedom of choice is one more http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for owning a dub.


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (jwatts)*

ya'll suck if you can't breaks 12's on all motor.
boost is for sissies









j/k of course,








but auto's own j00



_Modified by mrkrad at 1:25 PM 12-19-2003_


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (mrkrad)*

Autos are for old ladies


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (KOOTER)*

,SR20DET,B18,4g63







VW's man! We are talking VW's.This thread is classic,and it really brings up some good points,that is why it is already 4 pages and 1000+views............must be something interesting in here. Since I have been on the Tex Corrado SC guys are the ones that were whining WAY more than I have ever.I was posting my progress with my early stages of turboing,15's,then 14's,then 13's,now on to 12's and every time Corrado guys ,especially SC car owners would hate the most saying stuff like, "your Rados NOT FAST","my friends Mustang/DSM/240SR20det can smoke you", then I would tell them I don't care about those cars and ask "what does YOUR Rado run?" The most common reply from G60 guys; "1/4 mile does'nt mean anything to us",and "I hit high 15's",but will be in the 13's by summer"







like its SO easy!Now I have exposed the mediocrity of the BBM car and everybodies panties are in a bunch.Truth hurts I guess.I was trying to expose my fellow Corrado bretheren to what it takes to make a fast fully loaded Rado,not even trying to sell anything,just free advice,and now I am the most hated Rado owner on the Tex.But that is OK you guys don't pay my bills!


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (Holy Piston)*

i think you have the wrong opinion of yourself holy. Try for a minute to not think that way, and folks probably will respond nicer..


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (mrkrad)*

the IM that i just recieved from Holy Piston....
"Stay off my threads please kook,you are jealous because I have built a Rado that will spank your POS.Why don't you learn something from me lady,and read about how to make your car fast,and I did'nt know you and JBetz were still lovers..............................."
Once again, he has no point. He's just complaining like a 13 year old.


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (TBT-PassatG60)*

Yep,and I meant every word of it. Learn something and buy a turbo from Killa or my old one and you will get somewhere.


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (Holy Piston)*

This guy(TBT Passat) tells me "I would kick your ass on a canyon run".HaHa,I pissed my pants laughing at this guy who HAS NEVER raced his car and has no dyno,so he is all talk..................I asked him for 1/4 mile and guess what "no answer".Go back to the Corrado G60 forum!


----------



## jwatts (Mar 11, 2001)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (Holy Piston)*

I actually get a kick out of people stirring the pot every so often. Kind of mixes things up a bit, and makes it a bit more entertaining to read through. Sometimes it can get out of hand, but, it's usually in jest. Sometimes people don't have a sense of humor, or the delivery of the smack-talk crossed their line, so think about how you're delivering your message, or how it might be (mis)interpreted before you submit it.
BTW, Kooter better hope that uncle Jesse and the Duke boys have his back, 'cause I'm gonna get that sum biotch!!... LOL.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (Holy Piston)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holy Piston* »_This guy(TBT Passat) tells me "I would kick your ass on a canyon run".HaHa,I pissed my pants laughing at this guy who HAS NEVER raced his car and has no dyno,so he is all talk..................I asked him for 1/4 mile and guess what "no answer".Go back to the Corrado G60 forum!









he drives a 3500lb awd station wagon.
and I bet it could spank your corrado on a canyon run


----------



## DJuncut (Mar 18, 2003)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (Holy Piston)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holy Piston* »_Yep,and I meant every word of it. Learn something and buy a turbo from Killa or my old one and you will get somewhere.

Of course thats it, i didnt buy my turbo from killa(not to bash killa he has great deals and better info), damn now i know why my car dosent beat up those damn cobras running around town


----------



## ranzuo (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (KompressorKanada)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KompressorKanada* »_
he drives a 3500lb awd station wagon.
and I bet it could spank your corrado on a canyon run









I know you said "bet", but you have to know its all about the driver. My old friends in Cali can prove that. One of my friends has a WRX and the other an A2 Golf 8v with a cam and suspension mods. Through the corners there was no way Jim (WRX) could catch us (I was in Trevors car, the Golf). Trevor is such a good driver that the much more powerful AWD car couldnt catch us except in the few straight aways. And as we all know, true canyon runs don't have much straight aways.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (DJuncut)*

I agree with BDM's last post. I also agree with some of the things that HP is saying. my view on the whole deal is, if your gonna talk the talk then you should walk the walk. Ive come across a few on here in the last 2 yrs. ive been a member's get p!ssed with envy cause you might have something that might be faster thn theirs and they bash your thread or post for those reason's (not saying it's happening here). Also, its hard to try and make a name for yourself in this biz and it is natural to make a mistake or 2. no one or company is perfect. Everyone is different when it comes down to their own taste. I, myself wouldnt buy a BBM charger or even a NS charger for my own reasons. Im not taking anything away from those companies but for a poor & upcoming tuner like myself, those SC cant give me the power per dollar like a turbo can give me. I respect any company that is trying to take volkswagen tuning to the next level. Just like BDM said "We are all on the same boat if your looking at the big picture" as we all look for the best for the money we spend and we are all enthusiast. Ive spoken to john at WF last year and he seem's lik great guy. Ive spent money with BB in the past and was very happy with the products. I myself am a striving tuner and look to better myself everyday. I, by far not the best out there but i try to do the best i can and it seem that customers like my work. I love to build the cars more then driving them. I'd love to race my car but that goal is on a long list of priorities. Im just trying to better myself as a engine builder and tuner. sorry for the usless rant
Dreadz


----------



## Boomdaddymack (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (jwatts)*

I just have to say something... I try to stand by and just read a laugh at this stuff, but enough is enough....
Holy Piston, damn man you are on a frickin' rant! I don't hate on you or anything, and you can use whatever I say, cause that is why I say stuff, for people to read. You should look at the fact though that people all have different preferances, and that can not be changed no matter how many facts, times, dyno sheets, etc. etc. you show them.
What happened with my car sucked ass, and no one will deny that, but that's life, and you live and learn right?!
That is really cool that you try to educate your friends and customers when you build their stuff. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Most big companys can't do that because of insurance and time restrictions they would face. The other thing I need to say is about Turbos vs. Superchargers.
As most of you know by now, I have A Lot of $money$ in my setup and a lot of it has been wasted. Some by me changing what I want, some by others. Either way, the fact is that there is nothing like a Screwcompressed or supercharged car to drive. They are hella fun but really do have a lot of limitations. Boost is not adjustable at a whim, and size and fitment have so much to do with making them work correctly. That costs $$$$$. I would like to give you an example of a "blown" car vs. a "turbo" car.
My buddy has an 02 Gti with a GT28r turbo upgrade on it, running 19psi. It is a blast to drive, on the highway when you get into boost it pulls very well. And I like it when and how the boost kicks in. BUT my 8V Lysholm running 22psi and A/W with stage V mods, would have kicked it's ass all over the place. PERIOD. Now what can be said, is he has Way less cash into his setup than I did. But the 1.8T engine platform is so advanced compared to the 8V Digifant-1 setup the corrado comes with. 12 years tech. to be exact.
Look guys, power is power and a turbo is way more versitle and less expensive. These facts are known to all of us. Why am I going turbo then?? Well because I want to make BIG power. I am not a 1/4 mile guy, never have been, doesn't mean I won't take my creation to the track when I finish it, though.... I like to accelerate fast and go fast. But I know that more power can be made with a turbo than with a blower on most setups, especially 4 cyclinder engines. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif You can't knock BBM for doing what they do, just how they do it sometimes. John's Corrado has many, many hours and loads of cash into it, but when tuned correctly, it will perform, with supercharged prototype applications things take a lot of time.
Just chill a little man, and let people have their opinions. There are a lot of fast cars on here, some of which people don't race or even care about how fast their car is. Your times are indeed impressive for a street trim Corrado, no one can deny that. I am shooting for the same times you are. Just make sure you don't insult some of these guys too much. Your point has been taken and if you know all that you say you do, then please share some tips with us guys that don't know quite as much like me.








Remember.... Cars on magazine covers are meant to sell that magazine and the people who build them are proud of what they have done even if others are not. Eurotuner is a pretty good magazine, I buy it, A lot of the articles are good and it looks nice on my coffee table.














Merry Christmas to you all! Maybe I will fly over to Hawaii and take a ride in that car of yours... I think the family could use a nice vacation.










_Modified by Boomdaddymack at 1:28 PM 12-19-2003_


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (Holy Piston)*

and the winner is..............................








and i totally agree with BoomDaddy's post


_Modified by TBT-PassatG60 at 1:39 PM 12-19-2003_


----------



## 00ZERO (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: everyone (Peter Tong)*

i got that number from *you* about supercahring my 16v!


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: everyone (00ZERO)*

TBT,nice how you locked your IM,I guess you did'nt like me telling you how it is.I like your P-shop skills,but that does'nt change the fact that I would RAPE your Gaysholm car in any speed contest,and send you crying home to momma!


----------



## sold on expense (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: everyone (Holy Piston)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holy Piston* »_TBT,nice how you locked your IM,I guess you did'nt like me telling you how it is.I like your P-shop skills,but that does'nt change the fact that I would RAPE your Gaysholm car in any speed contest,and send you crying home to momma! 

Although your view are notorious known, our darling Silverado, I think a lot of the point people are making is that speed isn't everything? I'll agree with you that a turbo car, with the same investment on a 4-cylinder engine, is probably going to do a lot better in the 1/4 mile. Turbo cars, on most motors (small or large, think Calloway Corvette, 252 mph, twin turbo) are going to be faster, sure. But there's a lot to be said of feel, because fast doesn't always equal fun. My brother's WRX is fun to throw around, and it makes about 300 WHP (on 30% drivetrain loss, no less) and its incredible if you have a long stretch of road, because once the tach hits 3500, it just launches you back in your seat. It does 0-60 in around 4.3 seconds (based on a g-tech) and he has a timeslip for [email protected] mph (based on a strip), so its a fast car. But that doesn't mean I'd prefer to drive or even own his car to mine, even if it is worth more. The G60 isn't really that fast of a car, but its got a good _feel_ and its completely stock, and there has to be something said for that. My Scirocco 16V isn't fast, it just feels quick, but I love to drive it around. 16vT's are awesome, they really are, but if speed isn't your only goal, then it's not exactly fair to say that all superchargers suck.
However, I think the point you're making is that people are claiming these expensive superchargers or spending thousands of dollars in an attempt to make their car fast when the same investment in a turbo would get them more hp and speed. That's valid and mostly true. And yes, 1/4 mile times are a very good gauge of "actual" performance, just as 0-60 and especially 5-60mph runs are (rolling starts especially when it comes to street driving).
So, don't attack me, I'm actually agreeing with you on a lot of points. But I have to say that not everyone is a "drag-queen"







, and some people just like having a stock car, or a mildly modded one (I've put $200 of parts to get my G60 to around 165 whp, which honestly isn't too bad), because feel is sometimes more important than speed. Yes, this is a VW forum, so let in the love! I understand your claim against tuners, fine, but when it comes to most of us average forum goers, we just like to drive our cars, and if we like the way it feels when we drive it, that should be all that matters. 
Oh, and I'm going to build a 16vT for next summer, just to see how I can do on street tuning with SDS, so I'll actually get my ass out to whatever drag strips I can find and test my luck. Maybe I can beat your [email protected]!


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (TBT-PassatG60)*

LMFAo!!! @ TBT. too funny. acually though it was a REAL pic, lol
I totally agree with BDM. Not taking anything away from HP, it just some dont understand where he's trying to get at. Again BDM made some good points as everyone is into their own thing weather it be Drag, road or rallye racing. Some buid their car's soley on trying to beat that Honda down the street and has no concern for whp or timeslips. HP is dedicated to try and break that barrier, both as a builder/tuner and as a drag racer and i respect that. From wut ive read, he's basicly calling out anyone with a SC to race him or bring the same numbers as his to the table. nothing wrong with a lttle friendly competition







. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## corradokyd (Jun 4, 1999)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*

i read alot of these battles and i learn alot from them. i honestly think theyre the best way of getting information across but some of you are cocky as hell. i cant believe how much respect i lose for some people. i read posts thinkin yeah this guys doin his sht up right, he knows what hes talkin about then shows no respect for someone elses setup , hard work, time , money, thought, creativity... takes all that and depending on what you score in each category ( this is all in your head) that determines the respect you have for someone. the only people who deserve bashin are the ones who are disrespecting people. 
sorry holy piston but these people are just stickin up for something they put time and money and work in to (their superchargers) even though they may not put down 30000000 hp they still enjoy their chargers. why would you get in their face about that? people arent hating you for exposing something , as you claim but they hate you for being an ass about it. you really want everyone out there runin the exact setup as you? its like if everyone looked the same..its called VARIETY!

so to sum it up i still have respect for what you build and what you do but i lost ALL respect for anything you say... i prob speak for alot of people when i say that. 
these boards are filled with knowledge, creativity and experience. everyone of us comes on here to view the world in volkswagens. why would to try and ruin it?? 

oh and yeah, i was a bit disspointed that eurotuner didnt post any numbers for that car...i think the set up is nice i just wanna see what it puts down. 


_Modified by corradokyd at 6:46 PM 12-19-2003_


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (corradokyd)*

If you don't do it like me then you suck!Your all a bunch of crybabies!


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (KOOTER)*

TBTPassat,you like to go on my threads and act,do us both a favor,come to Hawaii on your next vacation and please look me up,and I want to see how much smack you would talk when you are five inches in front of my face,I predict not much................Aloha!


----------



## jwatts (Mar 11, 2001)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (Holy Piston)*

hahaha... you said "gaysholm"
When I used to attend some of the street racin' events in the panhandle, the smacktalkin' was insane. It looked like a fight was going to break out 1/2 the time, but when it was over, everybody was holdin' their gut from laughing too hard.
I guess this post got a little off topic by now. Sure was a rollercoaster, though







.


----------



## DJuncut (Mar 18, 2003)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (Holy Piston)*

ohhhhh every ones the bada$$ on the internet...hahahahaha, this is worth fighting over i think i will buy my plane ticket right now as a matter of fact. bwahahahahaha


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (DJuncut)*

Here is my slips, car #14 last Friday night.








For TBT Passat heres a European salute!








For the HATERS I'm HERE and YOURE THERE!
Thes pics were taken at 10 am today.










_Modified by Holy Piston at 4:58 AM 12-20-2003_


----------



## DJuncut (Mar 18, 2003)

I always have liked your Corrado though, if more people put the tiem into theres as you have into your (weither it be turbo/lysolm/Gladder)....very very clean


----------



## Angular (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (Boomdaddymack)*

Scott! Dude... don't *****foot around with a 1.8 liter engine, even if it is a 20V. I keep telling you: 2.1 ABA bottom end! I'd slap a 16V head on it but if you REALLY want a 20V head you can do that. Just don't forget you're gonna need some cams if you wanna make decent torque all the way to 8K RPM.








Bradley


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (Holy Piston)*

HP, we are gonna link up this coming year. i promise. I hope your gonna show me the town







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boomdaddymack (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (Angular)*

I will put together something that will be impressive, I might just stick with the setup I have, if no one will buy my long block. FYI for you all this is what I have:
P&P 16V head w/ 5-angle and a little more flow bench work ahead.
1.9L PG block with custom 8:1 Ross pistons, Pauter rods to be installed.
Custom intake manifold, short runner cnc machined.
Custom tubular exhaust manifold.
T3/T4e 60trim .70ar comp./ .63ar exh. w/ 4in. inlet.
Tial 38mm wastegate.
HKS race BOV oldschool one.
Profect E-o1 boost controller.
Standalone still can't decide between Motec, Autronic, TecIII, etc. 
Full custom 3in exhaust
Custom BIG spearco Liquid/Air intercooler with custom heat exchanger and remote res.
All custom alum. piping.
BBK 65mm throttle body.
Custom geared tranny w/ Peloquin diff. (need to be able to do 170 in 5th)
That's roughly what i have now, hopefully I can hit 400+ with that setup..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (Boomdaddymack)*

Good luck on 300hp let alone 400hp...................It isn't as easy as you think,You atleast figured out you won't get that with Lysholm..............


_Modified by Holy Piston at 11:48 AM 12-20-2003_


----------



## Boomdaddymack (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (Holy Piston)*

There is no luck to 300 whp that will be extremely easy..... I know that sounds like an ignorant thing to say, but seriously, I am putting a lot of time into research..... ie. cams, fueling, etc. 400 whp will be a tough mark I know, high boost etc. But I am confident it can be done. C12, high boost, good intercooler, LOTS of TUNING... it is feasible. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (Boomdaddymack)*

while your there go research some of the 4 cylinder porsche cam's for turbo and find someone to cut some good lift cams with turbo profiles for minimal lag and maximum top end. That would do us all some benefit. I doubt it costs any more to have a custom grind made.


----------



## Boomdaddymack (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (mrkrad)*

I'll check into it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Was going to have some made for my application anyway.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (Boomdaddymack)*

You should be able to get a custom cam ground for less then what you'd pay for an off-the-shelf cam from BBM or TT. If you need anything bigger then a 268 you'll have to start with a solid lifter blank though.
p.s. After the new year i may be selling custom cams.


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (TBT-PassatG60)*

TBT Passat,why do you come back?You are also doubting my time slips on G60 forum







DingDong


----------



## Boomdaddymack (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (TBT-PassatG60)*

We should start a new thread about 16V turbo tuning, or maybe even a new forum, what do you guys think??


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (Holy Piston)*

when did i doubt your time slips?
i mentioned that you had posted them.


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 19, 2000)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (Tommy K)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tommy K* »_i dont know why people are still building g60's.
i dont know why people call g60's corrado's the real corrado is a vr6! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
plus the dump a ton of money for what 250whp WEAK!

Well, I have a few buddies with Corrado G60's and the are very fast... they eat my VR6 alive and spit-it-out







One advantage of the G60 over the VR6 is the weight of the engine... lighter is better IMHO. The VR6 is kind of a heavy engine for such small cars, or at least it seems to be when I go autocrossing


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (Blitzkrieg)*

The fasstest Corrado G60 I saw posted a [email protected],not bad for a G60,but not good for a turbo.But if you are talking AutoX,they probably handle better,but you really can't get into 3rd gear,so it is hard to tell if they are faster.


_Modified by Holy Piston at 2:28 AM 12-21-2003_


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (Holy Piston)*

why no reply to my reply?? You called me out on something that you were wrong about..... again. Yet you just ignore that.







It's funny i've never talked smack about your times, your car, turbos, 16vs or anything else -other then you and your attitude. Yet you keep replying and making up stuff. But then again, you don't have anything smart to say. So why should i be surprised.
Merry Christmas. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## DJuncut (Mar 18, 2003)

I was checking out your slips you posted on here holy piston... now i am not much of the drag guy my self, i prefer auto x or rallying of some kind but a 2.1 60ft come on man, I have seen turd stangs hook better than that. I know you are going ot have some comment about a real car with power. You times could drop but i know you have a street car and dragging is just a hobbie or what ever. Off the subject of bashing BBMs chargers and on to hole shots at the track(here is the reason i dontlike dragging FWD). buddies stock motor, i will say it again stock motor 98 cobra with less than 400$ in suspension mods ran a 12.4 with a 1.89 60ft. keep on runnin the yap( i am buying a Fbody for the track). well i did my drunk post for the evening. 
keep on dubbin
merry christmas


----------



## CorradoAbaTurbo (Aug 30, 2003)

It is not all about peak power. It is about power UNDER the curve. 

That is all I have to say.


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: (DJuncut)*

Thanks for comparing my car to your buddys Stang!!That is a compliment,you are telling me that my car is almost as fast as that car!Thank you!!!I know,I am getting horrible 60ft.,a 2.164 on my best run last night.If I cut a 1.8 60ft.I would be [email protected] right now! Why thank you,I appreciate your info!! I never said I was a good racer,DAM FWD!!but I guess I can build a decent streetcar!!! Thanx again!DjUncut







I will be piecing together 16V turbo kits IM me if you need one!!


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: (Holy Piston)*

I got TOO much power under the curve,that is why I got 2.1 60 ft.Burning out.I


_Modified by Holy Piston at 12:27 PM 12-21-2003_


----------



## CorradoAbaTurbo (Aug 30, 2003)

Well for drag racing I would agree peak power is good, but if racing downhill around a twisty moutain road the better balanced car(power band) would have the advantage in the corners while the big power car would pull in the straights. But if there is no long straights then bye-bye big turbo car.


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: (CorradoAbaTurbo)*

I agree with that,unfortunately racing in America has more to do with straight line racing.Don't get me wrong,if we had access to real race circuits I would be into it,but all we got is a drag strip and the street..................


----------



## CorradoAbaTurbo (Aug 30, 2003)

I know it man, around here it's all drag strip racing, fun and all but I guess I have been watching to much Intitial D and Best Motoring Togue battles, hahaha............


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (CorradoAbaTurbo)*

So this guy with a 3500# passat is going to be faster in the autoX?I think not.
I wish I could drag race,but I suck balls at that too







Atleast I beat all the srt4s.You'd need a pretty damm fast G60 to do that.


----------



## DJuncut (Mar 18, 2003)

*Re: (Holy Piston)*

I think shipping would be a little to much here in NC, for your turbo kits. I will stick with the 8v turbo i got now. I have no illusions of what it can do by any means. Like i have said a few times prior, you do good work, so http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif maybe i will get you go to hawaii on vacation and see you race. The other thing not to be an dick or anything i saw a lylsom get a 1.8 60ft at waterwagons, you still beat him by like 5/10ths in the 1/4. I am just trying to understand why there is a huge difference??
keep on truckin










_Modified by DJuncut at 5:47 AM 12-21-2003_


----------



## CorradoAbaTurbo (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: (KOOTER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KOOTER* »_So this guy with a 3500# passat is going to be faster in the autoX?I think not.
I wish I could drag race,but I suck balls at that too







Atleast I beat all the srt4s.You'd need a pretty damm fast G60 to do that.


Well I meant 2 Corrados for comparison actually, I would bet a 16v Lysholm Corrado would have an advantage around a real twisty moutain road (or track) over a big turbo 16v Corrado with buckets of lag. But the Turbo car would have an advantage in the long straight aways. Give and take.


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: (CorradoAbaTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorradoAbaTurbo* »_

Well I meant 2 Corrados for comparison actually, I would bet a 16v Lysholm Corrado would have an advantage around a real twisty moutain road (or track) over a big turbo 16v Corrado with buckets of lag. But the Turbo car would have an advantage in the long straight aways. Give and take.










Sure if you size the turbo too big and have "buckets of lag" but why would you do that when you don't have to?Even if you do have "lag" the answer is only a downshift away,if your driving around at idle to 2500 rpm's something tells me your not trying to get anywhere in a hurry anyway.


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (Hardcore VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hardcore VW* »_

Sure if you size the turbo too big and have "buckets of lag" but why would you do that when you don't have to?Even if you do have "lag" the answer is only a downshift away,if your driving around at idle to 2500 rpm's something tells me your not trying to get anywhere in a hurry anyway.

I have an overly large turbo on my car and don't really have a problem with it.To get anywhere you have to downshift anyways(turbo or supercharger).When a car comes up to you and wants to run you,what is your first move?Yea thats what I thought(stomp the gas and go for 5th right?NO!).The Gladder has a total potential(on a 16v)of about 250whp(very generous here).The lysholm probably has a little more potential,but not much.To make any serious power you need to spend some serious money with your charger systems.If I had a G60 I'd chip/pully/all the other crap it and be happy with your average performance.If you want more than 200whp then you need to lose the charger.It becomes a financial burdan to make more than that with a charger and thats where the turbo is the best option.
What does 200whp get you?A very average car in todays standards in a corrado.Don't fool yourself a corrado is slow.And dont give me that autocross BS either,thats not a real world performance test.
Also with a smaller turbo I can put down low end power that makes a charger look stupid.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: (KOOTER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KOOTER* »_
If you want more than 200whp then you need to lose the charger.It becomes a financial burdan to make more than that with a charger and thats where the turbo is the best option.

Amen. I think burden is an understatement. I myself went through 4 G-ladders in 1 year trying to achieve 200whp mark.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (CorradoAbaTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorradoAbaTurbo* »_
Well I meant 2 Corrados for comparison actually, I would bet a 16v Lysholm Corrado would have an advantage around a real twisty moutain road (or track) over a big turbo 16v Corrado with buckets of lag. But the Turbo car would have an advantage in the long straight aways. Give and take.









T3 60 trim .48/1, hit the gas and it'll spool up right away, can prolly make around 250whp if done the right way with more low end torque than the charger (more load=more powa







)


----------



## Boomdaddymack (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: (CorradoAbaTurbo)*

These guys are right, It is all about where you are in your powerband. My lysholm'd setup had damn near 200whp at 2200 or so. But lets face it, what it comes down to, And I will use your example Mr. CorradoAbaTurbo, $4375 in mods to a G60 gets you jack compared to the same money on turbo stuff. You can get power with a simple down shift or the simple ability of being a GOOD DRIVER.







I know guys that could outdrive most avg. Joes on a cone course with a police cruiser.







That is why the 1/4 mile is a good test, cause even with a normal driver, once he hooks up, you can tell just how good or bad the performance of his engine setup is. He will be either getting left in someone's dust or waving Bye Bye to the other guy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
We should start a new thread if we are going to debate Turbo vs. Supercharger







After all it is all about personal pref. AND how much $$$ you can spend. (Just don't go crazy....trust me on that







)


_Modified by Boomdaddymack at 11:08 AM 12-21-2003_


----------



## Andrew83gti (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (Bad Habit)*

i know a guy here in colorado at a mile above sea level with an 8v lysholm in his gti that can easily hang with if not pull away from mk3 vr's with the vortech kit







. In my book that is pretty impressive for elevation. The lysholm gets my vote anyday.
Andrew


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (Andrew83gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Andrew83gti* »_i know a guy here in colorado at a mile above sea level with an 8v lysholm in his gti that can easily hang with if not pull away from mk3 vr's with the vortech kit







. In my book that is pretty impressive for elevation. The lysholm gets my vote anyday.
Andrew









had that vr been a turbo kit, it would've been a whole different story


----------



## DubG60 (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (turboit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turboit* »_
had that vr been a turbo kit, it would've been a whole different story
 If its Robins Lysholm GTi...He knows. His brother Dan owned an EIP Turboed VRT Mk2 for a while. And now has a Vrotec'd Mk2 VR. So hes got some room to compare what he preferred.


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

all you need to do is heat up some E/T's at 14psi and you'll not have any traction problems if your suspension is setup. Seen a ton of those little honda's hook and pull amazing 60's. Gotta get the slicks hot nice 15 second nhra burnout, you'll hook alright! if a honduh can do it so can any vw


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (mrkrad)*

I've seen some very different dyno results from the vortec VRs


----------



## ranzuo (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (DJuncut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DJuncut* »_ buddies stock motor, i will say it again stock motor 98 cobra with less than 400$ in suspension mods ran a 12.4 with a 1.89 60ft. 

He must be a good driver, cause my buddies 98 Cobra with cams, and ignition could only pull a 13.6. That was at Englishtown, and we all know how good that track is.
To TBT Passat, as for Holy Pistons claim about the timeslips, in the G60 forum post, you put a "he" like you doubted that they were indeed his timeslips. I can vouch for his times.
Anyway, Holy Piston will be the first to admit he is not a good driver. He really doesn't beat on his car. I've watched him many times and I believe that if he roasted those slicks in the burnout and then had a good launch he would have much faster times. But he knows such actions are hard on a car and so he chooses not to.
We do have a road course here in Hawaii. In fact the drag strip is the straight away. To give you an idea of how bad the course is, at the end of the strip is the return to get your timeslip. This is also a corner in the course. I took it once after a pass, just to see how it was. I never bounced so much and hit so many potholes ever before on a course. Makes me miss Sears Point (Infineon) raceway in Cali.


----------



## Project_Corrado (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: (ranzuo)*

I'm sure I'll get some flameage for this, but I really don't have actual numbers to back anything up, just driving experience. This is my setup so far. 1.9 lysholm 10 lb pulley techtonics stage II head with a 268/260 cam 52lb injectors 190 lph fuel pump all running under an SDS EM4F. I've done no fuel tuning as I'm not bringing the car up hard past 3500 rpm right now and its running plenty rich even under boost. No misfiring or anything, it actually runs pretty healthy for not being tuned, although I did give it some timing advance and it worked out nice and safely. I will be dynoing the car within a month and getting real numbers at 10lbs. I will be going to the track next spring/summer but I'm a terrible strip driver so my numbers won't be so hot. All I can tell you now is that the car feels like a monster compared to any other 4 cylinder supercharged corrado I've been in. at about 3000 in third gear you can floor it and break the tires loose to about 45 mph. Crisp shifting into 3 4 and 5 give massive torque steer and I'm not even running the car hard because of the lack of tuning and the whole break in period. I will have numbers and will post them because I don't care if they're not ultra high like a turbo motor, I just like the feel of the lysholm better. There is no "lag" be it turbo or Digi lag, throttle opens...car jumps end of story. Its already popped a few big grins out of my buddies and its not finished. Once broken in and upgrading the intercooler I will run 18lbs and be happy to post those dyno results as well. I understand the skeptecism, and there aren't many high number lysholms, but trust me a ride in the car provides a big grin on just about everybody's face and thats all that matters to me. Big Ups to Holy Piston, he pointed me in the right direction with the standalone when we were both under different screen names. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (ranzuo)*

actually a put a 'it' as in reference to the timeslips. It was because they were in reference to a car which is a 'it' as apposed to a conversation about a person which would be a 'he'. I've never doubted HP's timeslips or his car. I just don't like his attitute. But lets leave that behind us. We're all here for the same reasons -ask questions, answer questions, and talk smack about cars.








Merry Christmas








as for his 60 foot time. I think a 2.1 is pretty damn good for how much power he's putting down. It's alot easier to get a 1.6 60' when you have less power. I bet he could and will knock it down a bit (1.8 -1.9 perhaps?).


_Modified by TBT-PassatG60 at 10:27 AM 12-22-2003_


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (Boomdaddymack)*

Thanks for all the compliments on the mag, we do appreciate it. 
Holy Piston: No one ever said you couldn't make cheaper power on a turbo motor. But taking a good look at John's car it was more a labor of love and the fact that he was building something that no one else has. Rather than just getting the most power out of the car with the least amount of money. I've taken many a G60's off a Corrado and replaced them with T3's in my day, it's nothing new and exciting though. We've been there and done that. The Lysholm offers a different sort of power though, and slapping it on a 20v is something that hasn't been done before. I think that alone makes the car worth it, every Lysholm car I've ever ridden in or driven is blistering fast out of the hole. 
I drove REPOMAN's car at waterwagens and hit a 2.1 60ft the first time ever driving it with a 14.1 at something like 96mph. Nothing breathtaking but the acceleration of the car to 4th was insane. The car kind of ran out of top end and that is the only thing holding it back from solid low 13 second times, but he knows this and he is working it out. I for one am not a quarter mile guy, I've done it a few times but I won't go out of my way to get to the strip. I on the otherhand am a canyon/track/autocross guy. Now you can say all you want that the track/canyon/autocross won't produce real world performance, but in my world that is real. How a car performs coming out of a turn, where does my power come in, am I going to have the same access to that power no matter what. These are questions I ask myself when building a car. This is why most of my cars are NA, although I am building 2 turbo cars for myself and a Lysholm Scirocco for my friend Phil. 
SC's do offer their own advantages, now while it may not be on a drag strip they do offer some bonuses. Like the boost being the same always, unlike a turbo car where boost is throttle sensitive. SC'd cars are by far the easiest cars to road race when it comes to forced induction. You can do it in a turbo it just takes more foot work, in other words, you need to know how to left foot brake to keep boost up. So in a way your are right. You can get more power for cheaper by going to a turbo, but sometimes peak numbers aren't the important part. It is the balance and the drivability that make a good car, great, 1/4 mile times or no 1/4 mile times. With that said next time I am in the vicinity of BBM I will drive down there and drag John out to the drag strip and to a dyno, because he doesn't have one at his shop.
I guess the whole point of my post is to say that everyone has their own angle on how they build their cars. Look at any two tuners that built a similar car, they will have taken different approaches to it. No one's method is exactly right. My cars a built to exceed in certain catagories. My VR Jetta for example, the car will pull a 14.3 at 98mph, or that is the best I've done with it. It's really not too impressive, but at Buttonwillow the car will do a 2.12 around config 13, those times compare with M3's and S4's. So the car does what I need it to really well, I also have no problems with WRX's or Audi's in the canyons, and I've taken down a number of bikes through canyons as well. That is what I'm interested in and I bet your car wouldn't do as well in these catagories. But you won't hear me tell you that your setup is crap. Get my point?








Jason 


_Modified by [email protected] at 11:04 AM 12-22-2003_


----------



## corradokyd (Jun 4, 1999)

*Re: (TBT-PassatG60)*

i did my turbo mostly cause i basically did it all for 1000$


_Modified by corradokyd at 2:12 PM 12-22-2003_


----------



## Project_Corrado (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Amen to that.







(Jason's comment)
My whole thing is I like the way my lysholm motor feels like a bigger NA motor where as my 337 feels like its got popeye motor...gets its ass kicked until the spinach is forced down its gullet. but even with the g60 motor's lack of tune (which gets changed with my week off) its a much more potent and surprising motor. And both cars weigh about the same and have somewhat similar gearing. As I said before I haven't really hammered the corrado above 3500 but I have slowly started to bring it up into the 4000's almost 5k now and even at part throttle in 5th it will hit 100mph easier than the 337 in 4th 5th or 6th. I know the comparison is apples to oranges, but I just can't get over how a non tuned lower compression lower boost motor can run stronger with less effort. This coming week off I'll be getting the wideband in there and spend some time behind the wheel doing a bit o tuning and throw in an oil change quite possibly and start working things in a bit more. But for now its mighty impressive and with the cam it seems to get nice and "horsepowery" above 4k but I haven't got to push it yet. I've only got to feel the bottom grunt and its there, anybody in the area want a ride, just let me know!


_Modified by Project_Corrado at 7:29 PM 12-22-2003_


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: (corradokyd)*

Jason,I 100% agree with you! SC are not "bad",but you lost the point of all of this, I am amateur tuner,I am the only employee,and I can bust out a turbo car and have it running at the tracks in 2 weeks time..............,as witnessed by a VR6 turbo I just finished and is doing [email protected],2.1 60 ft.,13-14psi on it's third time out.Hell the owner spent 8G with me and WANTS TO KNOW what the dam car will do for his 8G!!Needless to say,he is happy!That is REAL WORLD performance #'s,NOT just heresay,like "it feels fast",it's different","it 's faster than my old setup",I mean THAT IS FINE,if you are happy with that,my point is;there have been more than "a couple" of these units manufactured/sold as kits and NOT ONE person has posted up any Performance #'s with A kit installed in a 16V Rado.I mean,let's be honest here,you spend all that money,don't you want to know "what it does"I am asking the detractors to shut me up and post some #'s,that is all.But this post has been helpful to prospective buyers of turbo & SC kits.REPOMANS car is quick but a 96mph trap is nothing to write home about,that means that he is making a little over 200hp.,in my 8V I was trapping 104.6 with turbo. I am laying out my #'s,so I cannot understand why all these Lysholm Rado owners are'nt posting up slips that's all. I am glad the Lysholm owner with the SDS is doing well,he will more than likely have a fun car that is powerful and reliable,and is willing to take it ot the track in the spring,and when he posts his #'s,I am not gonna flame him..................I just want to know what the hell those things run!(In a 3000lb car).Jason,I wish you luck in our setup and it's ALL good,as long as the owners of the cars realize what to realistically expect from a $$$ kit.............I'll sell you a turbo kit and a SDS setup and I CAN tell you that you can have a 12 sec. car if you install and tune it carefully............put that same kit in a Rabbit or A2 and you can have a 11sec. car..................I say 12 sec.,because the PR one is doing [email protected],and I am very close,I know of no other 4 banger full weight Rados doing better,turbo or lysholm............Peace!


----------



## Project_Corrado (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: (Holy Piston)*

The only other thing I can say is if you're going to go FI either way, do it right and go standalone. It can be done on stock management but why run the risk. 1200 for SDS ain't bad and a little more for autronic...Thats you're best insurance policy on the motor right there. Not to mention its kinda cool to fully build it up and tune it yourself. Just my $.02
Later yall's


----------



## vwkida (May 12, 2003)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
How about EIP, Schimmel, etc? Last I checked they owned the rights the the fastest FWD VW in the world. They sell to the aftermarket and sponsor drag racers, what about ACT? AWE? damn I can think of a ton of them...


And don't forget that BBM sponsors other drag racers too... like Ty. See the Ty-Figher video here - http://www.bahnbrenner.com/med....mpeg


----------



## vwkida (May 12, 2003)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (Holy Piston)*

Face the simple facts... Corrado's are cool. Whether BBM's Red Raddo fulfilled you number quota at this time sounds like a personal problem to me. I'm sure that many of the eurotuner readers enjoyed seeing that pimpin' Corrado grace the cover. Hey, you like turbos... everyone can tell. But BBM's Lysholm is one unique solution to getting more boost out of the G60, and that's undisputable. 
Props to eurotuner for getting such good coverage, and BBM for building such a sweet ride! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Angular (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (vwkida)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwkida* »_Face the simple facts... Corrado's are cool. Whether BBM's Red Raddo fulfilled you number quota at this time sounds like a personal problem to me. I'm sure that many of the eurotuner readers enjoyed seeing that pimpin' Corrado grace the cover. Hey, you like turbos... everyone can tell. But BBM's Lysholm is one unique solution to getting more boost out of the G60, and that's undisputable. 
Props to eurotuner for getting such good coverage, and BBM for building such a sweet ride!

Way to go... resurrecting this long dormant thread!








Too bad "Corrado's are cool" is an opinion, not a fact. Also too bad that the Lysholm doesn't get more boost out of the G60, IT GETS RID OF THE G60. G60 is the name of the VW supercharger. You get boost out of the charger, not the engine or the car.
BBM's Lysholm solution is unique alright. Never heard the sound of cats in heat come out from under the hood of a Corrado before! The silencer kit doesn't really solve the problem either. Still sounds like a freak of nature and is limited in its potential.


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (Angular)*

I am embarassed to say,that once I looked closely at the car,I realized (except for the riicer wing)that I really liked the car and the machined components,even if it isn't a fast 1/4 car,it still is a nice car nonetheless,I guess my love for Corrados has overcome any bias toward the Lysholm........I like that little red car!(except for the riicer wing!)


----------



## DJuncut (Mar 18, 2003)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (Holy Piston)*

you call it a riicer wing...i would have to guess Mr.Betz tracks his car at PIR. Not on the drag strip but the road course. maybe not, but when i saw it in person that is the impression i got(i dont like non-functional wing either). At any rate love the rado http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 




_Modified by DJuncut at 4:13 PM 3-13-2004_


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: BBM Lysholm car on the cover of Eurotuner (Tommy K)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tommy K* »_i dont know why people are still building g60's.
i dont know why people call g60's corrado's the real corrado is a vr6! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
plus the dump a ton of money for what 250whp WEAK!


please shut up


----------

